# What are your favourite sci-fi shows?



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 29, 2012)

What the title said. I myself am a fan of Doctor Who. Blake's 7 is great too, and Red Dwarf is pretty good.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2012)

Stargate and red dwarf spring to mind.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2012)

Fuck, I only watch like three TV shows altogether.

Futurama I guess?


----------



## Halceon (Sep 30, 2012)

Firefly. End of thread.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 30, 2012)

LOST.


Spoiler



If black smoke monsters, time travel, and land mass moving are not enough, I don't know what is.


----------



## badlands (Sep 30, 2012)

Halceon said:


> Firefly.



this plus stargate, BSG, doctor who and farscape. it's shame that most of them are finished now


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 30, 2012)

No love for B5?


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 1, 2012)

Doctor Who, Babylon 5, Farscape, and Startrek.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 1, 2012)

MST3K

Ever since it went off the air Sci-fi (or Syfy ugh) has been going down hill. Dr. Who ain't bad though.


----------



## badlands (Oct 1, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> No love for B5?



remember crusade? canceled well before its time


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 1, 2012)

Star Trek in various incarnations.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh yes definantly Dr.Who. and stargate atlantis.


----------



## Faeox (Oct 7, 2012)

There are two kinds of people on this planet. Those who like Dr. Who, and those who don't. I'm am a part of the former.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 9, 2012)

This shall be a long list indeed! Stargate, Star Trek, Doctor Who, Firefly, The Walking Dead, Lost, Ghostbusters: The Animated Series, Mystery Science Theater 3000, The Twilight Zone. I believe those are all of the ones I watch quite a bit.


----------

